# Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe​*
Pressemeldung​






Tostedt. 
Zebco Europe konnte einen besonders erfahrenen Mann aus der Angelgerätebranche für sich gewinnen: Dietmar Isaiasch (48) stößt im Februar als Senior Business Manager zum Führungs-Team des expandierenden, europaweit agierenden Unternehmens aus Tostedt. Er gilt über die Landesgrenzen hinaus als einer der versiertesten Raubfischangler und Produktentwickler in dem Segment, der bereits Weltmeistertitel erringen und viele neue Trends mitbegründen konnte. 

Dabei kümmert er sich stets um alle Facetten des Geschäfts: sei es Produktneuheiten selbst zu ersinnen und bis zur Marktreife zu entwickeln, oder auch die entsprechende Vermarktung über die unterschiedlichsten Kanäle anzuschieben. Der Kontakt zu den Händlern, die ihn als nimmermüden, charmanten und fachkundigen Partner schätzen, ist ihm ebenso wichtig, um Rückmeldungen vom Markt in seine eigenen Überlegungen einbeziehen. Schließlich ist er für die breite Masse vor allem über seine Präsenz in den Angelmedien und auf Messen ein äußerst bekanntes Gesicht.


Dietmar Isaiasch zu seinem Wechsel:
„Nachdem ich in den vergangenen zwei Jahren eine eher vertrieblich ausgerichtete Rolle in der Branche innehatte, suchte ich eine neue Herausforderung, bei der ich sowohl in der Produktentwicklung als auch Unternehmensführung meine langjährige Erfahrung einbringen kann. Das vorzugsweise bei einem europaweit agierenden Unternehmen mit globalen Vernetzungen und bekannten Markenprodukten. Diese Voraussetzungen habe ich bei Zebco Europe gefunden, weshalb mir der Wechsel, inklusive des damit verbundenen Umzugs, leicht fällt. Das Team dort hat in den letzten Jahren bereits hervorragende Arbeit geleistet, weshalb ich mir sicher bin, dass ich in einem solchen Umfeld meine Ideen besonders gut umsetzen kann."


Auch auf Seiten Zebco Europe’s ist man äußerst erwartungsfroh; Geschäftsführer Peter Delwes: 
„Wir hatten von Anfang an das Gefühl, dass er die richtige Verstärkung für unsere Wachstumspläne sein würde. Neben uns wird vor allem der Fachhandel von der Rolle Isaiasch’ profitieren, denn mit den von ihm betreuten Produkten waren seit jeher gute Absatzmöglichkeiten für den Handel verknüpft."


Frerk Petersen, Director Europe Marketing & Product Development, ergänzt: 
“Einen Kollegen wie Dietmar zu bekommen ist eine große Chance für das Unternehmen. Zu seinen Aufgaben wird natürlich zählen, den für uns so wichtigen Raubfischbereich der Marke Quantum anzuschieben. Aber auch in anderen Segmenten wird er seine Fußabdrücke hinterlassen. Selbst im Friedfischbereich hat er umfassende Erfahrungen, so dass er seine Ideen – wie die anderen Produktmanager des Hauses – markenübergreifend ausleben kann."


Zebco Europe ist ein europaweit agierender Angelgerätehersteller mit beinahe 100 Mitarbeitern und Firmensitz in Tostedt, südlich von Hamburg. Zu den vertriebenen Produkten zählen die weltbekannten Marken Browning Fishing, Fin-Nor, Mustad, Quantum, Radical, Rhino, Black Cat, Van Staal und Zebco. Zebco Europe ist eine Tochter von Zebco Brands mit Sitz in Tulsa/Oklahoma (USA).


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Er 'verstärkt' Zebco ?  Ist jetzt meines Wissens der Vierte Arbeitgeber innerhalb drei oder vier Jahren. In der Angelbranche ist dies eigentlich gleichbedeutend mit 'absteigender Ast'. _(Mod: Gelöscht)_


----------



## Thaddou (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

@racoon ist auch meine Meinung


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ob das zwingend negativ ist möchte ich nicht beurteilen. Warum jemand den Job wechselt und ob es immer am Arbeitnehmer liegt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es muss von beiden Seiten her passen. _(Mod: Gelöscht)_


----------



## TooShort (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Naja....._(Mod. Gelöscht)_

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholle 0 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Na letztendlich sind stetige Wechsel in der Führungsebene und im kreativen Bereich an der Tagesordnung egal in welcher Branche.


----------



## stefansdl (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



racoon schrieb:


> Er 'verstärkt' Zebco ?  Ist jetzt meines Wissens der Vierte Arbeitgeber innerhalb drei oder vier Jahren. In der Angelbranche ist dies eigentlich gleichbedeutend mit 'absteigender Ast'.  ?



sehe ich eher umgekehrt...er ist einer der gefragtesten Angler/Entwickler und das nicht nur in Deutschland...er wechselt nicht einfach so seinen Wohnort und Arbeitgeber, wenn es keine finanzielle und perspektivische Weiterentwicklung wäre. Und ZEBCO ist nun wahrlich kein kleiner Name. Nur verbinden viele damit nicht gleich die High End Tackle Firma, speziell was das Raubfischangeln betrifft. Aber hinter ZEBCO steckt ja mehr, als das was die meisten kennen und sehen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Und wenn Zebco jemanden zum Umzug bewegt, wollen die scheinbar wirklich was im Raubfischbereich erneuern. Sonst würden die sich keine Mühe geben. Eben weil man die nicht direkt mit HighEnd und Raubfisch assoziiert wollen die vorwärts.


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Brancheninterne Wechsel bringen für den neuen Arbeitgeber immer den Vorteil, dass der Arbeitnehmer know-how vom alten Arbeitgeber mitbringt - keine Frage.

Wenn jetzt aber der AN ständig den AG wechselt, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der AN seinen Ruf als 'Schalalalampe' weg hat. Und wer will schon einen AN in der Führungsebene, wenn er befürchten muss, dass er in absehbarer Zeit mit dem know-how zum nächsten AG zieht ?

Und btw : Wer sagt denn, dass er bei den alten Arbeitgebern gegangen ist ? Vielleicht ist er ja auch gegangen worden.....


----------



## Deep Down (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...... und viele neue Trends mitbegründen konnte.
> .....



_(Mod: Gelöscht)_

Auch das kreative Umsetzen von Ideen/Trends bedarf einer gewissen zeitlichen Kontinuität. Häufige Arbeitgeberwechsel scheinen damit erstmal nicht vereinbar zu sein, zu dem verunsichern sie den Kunden, wenn erst die Marke angepriesen wird und nach kurzer Zeit eine andere!


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Es wird immer Pro und Contra geben _(Mod: Gelöscht)_. Nichts desto trotz kann man ihm seine Kompetenz nicht absprechen. Wir werden sehen was kommt. Und nur weil er nun eine neue Marke anpreisen wird, wird die alte nicht schlechter sein. Wenn Götze zum FC Bayern geht ist Dortmund ja nicht gleichzeitig schlechter oder unbeliebter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Im Normalfall halten die Zebcoleute ihre Angler/Repräsentanten immer relativ lange, wird jedenfalls spannend...

Spannend wird auch, wer bei Westin nachrücken wird (noch steht er bei Westin für Deutschland: http://www.westin-fishing.com/de/our-pro-team/) ...

Wir werden sehen und (wenn wirs mitkriegen) berichten...


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

_(Mod. Gelöscht)_ Ich habe ein oder zwei Bücher von ihm und meines Erachtens hat er Ahnung von dem, was er tut...und kann das auch rüberbringen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich find seine DVDs auch nicht verkehrt. Nicht ganz so lustig wie von Matze Koch, jedoch aus meiner Sicht sehr informativ.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Finde es auch interessant  -  also den Wechsel innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Jahrlang bei FOX.... dann das kurze Intermezzo bei Westin und nun zu Quantum (Zebco). Über die Gründe kann man nur spekulieren.....

 Auch wenn die eine Aktion damals echt ******** war - sei ihm gegönnt dass er sich beruflich neu aufstellt. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen.

 By the way: Denke nicht, dass man heut zu Tage den Wohnort wegen sowas verlagern muss. Der gute Mann wird nicht 5 Tage die Woche nach Toestedt reisen müssen..... da geht viel per HomeOffice usw...


 Was mir momentan an der ganzen Szene auf den Wecker geht - ist die Auslagerung der Angellei und Anwendung der Techniken im EU Ausland. Ich sehe eig nur noch Werbefilmchen und co. aus Spanienen, Schweden, Holland.....Und damit meine ich schon die "bekannteren" wie Dietel, Dietmar, Beyer usw....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Offtopic an:


Fr33 schrieb:


> Was mir momentan an der ganzen Szene auf den Wecker geht - ist die Auslagerung der Angellei und Anwendung der Techniken im EU Ausland. Ich sehe eig nur noch Werbefilmchen und co. aus Spanienen, Schweden, Holland.....Und damit meine ich schon die "bekannteren" wie Dietel, Dietmar, Beyer usw....


Weil vieles im anglerfeindlichen wie schützergeprägten (Regierung wie Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei) Bürokrateutonien eben nicht rechtmäßig darstellbar wäre.
Offtopic aus.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...
> ... Ich sehe eig nur noch Werbefilmchen und co. aus Spanienen, Schweden, Holland.....Und damit meine ich schon die "bekannteren" wie Dietel, Dietmar, Beyer usw....



Naja, das hat meiner Meinung nach schon Hintergrund, so von Wegen Rechtslage und so.


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



jkc schrieb:


> Naja, das hat meiner Meinung nach schon Hintergrund, so von Wegen Rechtslage und so.




Könnte auch daran liegen, dass in Nordholland ein Hecht zurück geht und hier alles niedergeknüppelt wird.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hmmmm... gibt genug Clips die halt nach dem Fang nicht zeigen, was mit dem Fang passiert - wird das releasen quasi raus geschnitten..... da gibt schon Wege sich da durch zu wurscheln.

 Aber gehört nicht hier her... kam mir aber leider gerade so in den Sinn ^^


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> Weil vieles im anglerfeindlichen wie schützergeprägten (Regierung wie Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei) Bürokrateutonien eben nicht rechtmäßig darstellbar wäre.
> Offtopic aus.



Und natürlich weil viele das Medium Youtube auch gewinnbringend nutzen möchten. Das geht nunmal nur über das was die Leute sehen wollen. Fische, viele Fische. Viele Fische = viele Klicks...

 Ein Kanal macht immer was am Ebro. Ebro Grandslam 1 dann Ebrograndslam 2, Barsche am Ebro, Noch größere Barsche am Ebro...Schö noch den Inhaber des Camps oder den Guide  mit in die Kamera und es haben alle was davon. 

 Läuft. Die Leute gucken´s. Auch wenns immer dasselbe ist. 

 Damit bei mir auch Offtopic wieder aus.


----------



## spin73 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Letzendlich kann ja jeder machen was er will. Ich halte von den meisten "Experten" eh nicht viel. Wes Brot is ess, des Lied ich sing...

Trotzalledem schon recht "nuttig", permanent den Arbeitgeber und die damit angepriesenen Köder und Konzepte zu wechseln. Sowas schafft nicht wirklich Vertrauen. Bei Fox hat er sicher vieles richtig gemacht und im Raubfischsektor viel bewegt.

Aber egal. Viel Erfolg bei Zebco.


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Also die Fox Köder hat er trotz Westin weiter als gut angepriesen. Vielleicht nicht vor der Kamera, aber trotzdem noch. 
 Nur weil man den AG wechselt ist das was man in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat nicht schlecht. Sagt er auch auf jeder Messe.


----------



## McPike (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

In China ist vor genau 3 Minuten und 21 Sekunden ein Sack Reis umgefallen.


----------



## spin73 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



JigJigHurra schrieb:


> In China ist vor genau 3 Minuten und 21 Sekunden ein Sack Reis umgefallen.



Basmati oder Risotto?


----------



## McPike (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



spin73 schrieb:


> Basmati oder Risotto?



Basmati, 250kg.


----------



## GandRalf (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Basmati kommt aus Pakistan oder Indien!

(Klugscheißmodus aus!):q


----------



## eiswerner (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

_(Mod: Gelöscht)_
aber dafür gehen die Preise der Firmen wieder mal in die Höhe,
man muss diese Leute ja auch Bezahlen wie zb. Eisele der die ganze Meeresangelei beherrscht.


----------



## McPike (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Basmati kommt aus Pakistan oder Indien!
> 
> (Klugscheißmodus aus!):q



gibt bestimmt auch in China


----------



## bombe220488 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Off Topic: Gibt es das Drillvideo noch irgendwo? Link oder Infos bitte per pn an mich Danke!

Viel Glück bei Zebco


----------



## randio (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Für uns "Verbraucher" ist es aber gut. Wieder relativ gute Köder und brauchbares Tackle. Der Markt ist zwar eh schon überschwemmt, aber momentan drückt das die Preise.


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich habe ein oder zwei Bücher von ihm und meines Erachtens hat er Ahnung  von dem, was er tut...und kann das auch rüberbringen.




Ich denke, das wird ihm auch keiner Absprechen. Angeln kann er schon und sein Tun auch vermarkten.



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Also die Fox Köder hat er trotz Westin weiter als gut angepriesen. Vielleicht nicht vor der Kamera, aber trotzdem noch.
> Nur weil man den AG wechselt ist das was man in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat nicht schlecht. Sagt er auch auf jeder Messe.



Dann frag ihn doch mal nach Rozenmeijer. Da wurde er schließlich mit 'groß'.
Jeder neue Arbeitgeber /Köder MUSS ja besser sein als der Vorgänger, sonst wechselt man ja nicht.


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Wie gesagt, zum AG Wechsel kann es immer mehrere Gründe geben. 

Als ich Didi das letzte Mal getroffen habe zum Angeln (2016), hatten wir sowohl Westin, Fox als auch noch nen alten Rozemeijer Köder im Boot und mit denen echt Hammer viel gefangen . Auch hat er immer positiv über alte AG gesprochen! Viel von seiner Zeit bei Fox, Manns und auch Rozemeijer erzählt. Sowohl aus den USA als auch EU Zeiten.  

Wie gesagt, er wird für den Wechsel seine Gründe haben! Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm. Ich behalte meine Fox und Westin Köder trotzdem. Fange ich bisher sehr gut mit. Auch die Köder, die Didi nicht mitentwickelt hat behalte ich .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Wer nur ein bisschen in der Öffentlichkeit steht, wird immer Anhänger und Gegner haben.....

Je mehr in der Öffentlichkeit/je bekannter, desto mehr polarisierend..

is normal.......

Frag mal in einer Verbandsausschusssitzung beim DAFV nach mir oder Anglerboard, dann weisste, was ich meine ...
;-)))))


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer nur ein bisschen in der Öffentlichkeit steht, wird immer Anhänger und Gegner haben.....
> 
> Je mehr in der Öffentlichkeit/je bekannter, desto mehr polarisierend..
> 
> ...


 
 Das glaub ich dir Thomas


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frag mal in einer Verbandsausschusssitzung beim DAFV nach mir oder Anglerboard, dann weisste, was ich meine ...
> ;-)))))




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3MAm2g3muc


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was mir momentan an der ganzen Szene auf den Wecker geht - ist die Auslagerung der Angellei und Anwendung der Techniken im EU Ausland. Ich sehe eig nur noch Werbefilmchen und co. aus Spanienen, Schweden, Holland.....Und damit meine ich schon die "bekannteren" wie Dietel, Dietmar, Beyer usw....



OT on*Richtig aber die Gründe dafür, liegen primär ja nicht bei den Machern und Filmakteuren,sondern in der  Jahrelangen Verweigerung von effizienter Lobbyarbeit durch unsere Möchtegern Interessenvertreter*OT off





racoon schrieb:


> In der Angelbranche ist dies eigentlich gleichbedeutend mit 'absteigender Ast'.




_(Mod: Gelöscht)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

;-))))))


----------



## Braunbarsch (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Moin ! 

Ich persönlich finde das gar nicht mal so verkehrt und völlig ok. 
Denke mal er hatte bei Westin nicht so viel Handlungsspielraum wie gewünscht. Und vllt hat er jetzt bei Zebco mehr oder weniger "freie Hand" 

Mich wundert eh das er noch nicht komplett sein eigenes Ding durchgezogen hat mit alleiniger Firma. Das er Ahnung hat und gute Produkte mitentwickelt hat steht ja ausser Frage ! 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was da so kommt in Zulunft !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Braunbarsch schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Mich wundert eh das er noch nicht komplett sein eigenes Ding durchgezogen hat mit alleiniger Firma. Das er Ahnung hat und gute Produkte mitentwickelt hat steht ja ausser Frage !
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was da so kommt in Zulunft !



Naja ist nicht für jeden was. Wenn ich da an einen Kollegen von mir denke, der eine Firma hat... 7 Tage Woche, teilweise auch an Feiertagen. Mit Angeln wärs dann wohl mehr oder weniger vorbei, wenn man das ernsthaft betreiben will. Würde ich auch nicht wollen...der ganze Stress, Papierkram, kaum Freizeit und das Risiko.


Was Zebco angeht...ich mag die Produkte (fische auch viel Quantum, vor allem Ruten / Rollen)...mir völlig egal, wer jetzt da als "Promi" tätig ist. Diese "Promis" machen ja nicht allein die Marke aus, sondern sind nur ein Rädchen im Getriebe.


----------



## rippi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Fairerweise muss man ihn zugestehen, dass da wo er ist die Qualität der Raubfischprodukte steigt. So finde ich die neuen Fox Slick Sticks schlechter als die älteren, als der Typ noch da war. Auch fische ich mittlerweile gerne Westin, weil die Wobbler jetzt viel ansprechender sind als früher und die Auswahl einfach mal viel geiler und größer ist.
Mal sehen wie das bei Zebco weitergeht.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



rippi schrieb:


> ...Auch fische ich mittlerweile gerne Westin, weil die Wobbler jetzt viel ansprechender sind als früher und die Auswahl einfach mal viel geiler und größer ist.
> Mal sehen wie das bei Zebco weitergeht.


Hi, was gab es denn nach dem Wechsel zu Westin dort neues?

Grüße JK


----------



## Main-Schleuse (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

|supergri
Da kommen die Pro D.I - Händler richtig ins Schwitzen.
Fox raus Westin rein und jetz Westin raus und Zebco rein.

Kommt davon wenn man Personen hinterher läuft statt die Produkte im Auge zu behalten


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,

hab ihn vor 12 Jahren mal bei einer Messe gesehen, da fand ich ihn eher abschreckend. Wenn nur mit seinem Namen geworben würde und deshalb gleich ein "Weltmeister-Aufschlag" käme, wäre das ein no-go für mich.

Wenn er aber wirklich gute Sachen mit nem vernüftigem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis entwickelt, würde ich das Zeug vielleicht trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Heute morgen wurde das Thema eingestellt.
Unter "Branchen-News", sonst nicht grad der lebendigste Bereich des ABs.
5 Std. später 42 Statements & 3100 Klicks.
Muss man mehr zu seiner Bedeutung sagen _(Mod. Gelöscht)_?


----------



## Lommel (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was gab es denn nach dem Wechsel zu Westin dort neues?
> 
> Grüße JK



Jetzt ohne Gewähr, ich meine der Platypus Wobbler war eine Neuentwicklung. Ein grosser Schleppwobbler mit rollender Aktion. Hatte ich immer mal wieder im Auge, hab ihn aber dann doch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich hab übrigens auch nen neuen Job. Interessiert hier aber wohl keinen#c#c#c


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Den alten von Didi bei Westin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens auch nen neuen Job. Interessiert hier aber wohl keinen#c#c#c


Mach halt ne Pressemeldung - wenn Dein neuer Job im Angelbereich (=hier relevant), dann bring ich die selbstverständlich auch...


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,



> Jetzt ohne Gewähr, ich meine der Platypus Wobbler war eine Neuentwicklung.



Den gibt es aber schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren, eher unwahrscheinlich, dass der von DI entwickelt wurde.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Den alten von Didi bei Westin?



Wenn ich gewusst hätte das der frei wird...........
 nee nee, #d#d mir ist das schwindeln nicht so gegeben


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hi, Platypus gab es definitiv schon vorher, aber habe gesehen dass der jetzt eine andere Schaufel hat.


Grüße JK


----------



## rippi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Lommel schrieb:


> Jetzt ohne Gewähr, ich meine der Platypus Wobbler war eine Neuentwicklung. Ein grosser Schleppwobbler mit rollender Aktion. Hatte ich immer mal wieder im Auge, hab ihn aber dann doch nie ausprobiert.



Ja genau den neuen mit der nicht farblosen Tauchschaufel meine ich, geiles Ding.

@Yukonjack
Erzähle uns doch bitte mehr über deinen neuen Job.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Na läuft doch, die nächste Firmadie dann Köder anbieten kann,  auf die Fische sogar beißen,  _(Mod: Gelöscht)_.

Für mich ist er der größte Witz unter den _(Mod: Gelöscht) _im Angelsegment.


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Vielleicht hat er sich bei Westin nicht so "austoben" dürfen wie er es bei Fox konnte. Denn bei Westin ist Luc Coopens das Aushängeschild schlecht hin, der einen Wettkampf nach dem anderen gewinnt. Vielleicht wollte er nicht mehr in der zweiten Reihe sitzen und bekommt bei Zebco mehr Freiräume um seine Ideen zu verwirklichen. 
Bin mal gespannt was da neues auf uns zukommt. 
Und außerdem ist es heutzutage Gang und Gebe, dass man alle fünf Jahre den AG wechselt. Finde da jetzt nichts verwerfliches dran. 


Petri 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Halo,



> Für mich ist er der größte Witz unter den " Markenschlampen" im Angelsegment.



Wird wohl auch andere geben, die ähnliche Dinge durchziehen, nur ist er halt schon "entlarvt" worden.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich möchte nicht mit so einem angelprofi tauschen! Wenn die verkaufszahlen der von denen angepriesenenen teile sinken sind die weg vom Fenster. Wie überall in der wirtschaft


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Schön wie hier schon wieder gelästert wird.....#d
Aber es können Alle ja viel besser..
Und wer ist hier ohne Sünde.?|bla:


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



phirania schrieb:


> Und wer ist hier ohne Sünde.?|bla:



Gib mir einen Stein !!!
Noch keinen Pfennig habe ich mit Lug und Betrug erwirtschaftet !!


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,



> Und wer ist hier ohne Sünde.?



Also ich hab definitiv noch keinem Fisch nen "passenden" Köder ins Maul gesteckt  um dann mit dem Foto Werbung dafür zu machen. Allerdings gibt es von mir sowieso keine Bilder im Internet.

Ich denke aber , dass das gar nicht so selten vorkommt.

Manchmal kommt es halt auch raus. Wie bei dem "Teamangler", der das gleiche Bild für zwei verschiedene Boiiessorten verwendet hat.

Heißt doch nicht umsonst "Angler, Jäger und sonstige Lügner"


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

offtopic an


racoon schrieb:


> Noch keinen Pfennig habe ich mit Lug und Betrug erwirtschaftet !!


Steuererklärungen sind da ein heisses Thema bei solchen Behauptungen....

Offtopic aus


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



phirania schrieb:


> Schön wie hier schon wieder gelästert wird.....#d
> Aber es können Alle ja viel besser..
> Und wer ist hier ohne Sünde.?|bla:


Jehova,Jehova..[emoji28]

Alles Heilige hier..in sämtl.Lebensbereichen..

DAS macht mir jetzt mehr Sorgen,als ein "kreativ" in Szene gesetzter Drill[emoji6]


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic an
> 
> Steuererklärungen sind da ein heisses Thema bei solchen Behauptungen....
> 
> Offtopic aus



Auch da nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich verneige mich und spende einen (kleinen) Heiligenschein....


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,

wenn mir ein Köder von der Aktion her gefällt, ich ihn für fängig halte und der Preis für mich in Ordnung geht, würde ich ihn kaufen, egal wer ihn entwickelt hat.

Aber nur weil irgendein Profi nen Fisch in die Kamera hält, dem das Ding aus dem Maul baumelt sicher nicht.

Kann aber jeder so halten wie er will.


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verneige mich und spende einen (kleinen) Heiligenschein....




Juhuuu |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Sei Dir gegönnt ;-)))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich hab das Beispiel ja nicht umsonst angeführt ;.))))


----------



## Thaddou (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Das Dumme an der ganzen Sache ist nur wenn Didi dann schon sagt (egal ob offiziell oder nebenbei) das der und der Köder gut ist von allen drei Firmen fox Westin und zebco bestätigt das eindeutig das der Köder viel weniger als der Angler ausmacht.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,

im Zweifel wird ein guter Angler an einem guten Gewässer mit einem durchschnittlichen Köder weitaus erfolgreicher sein, als ein Dilettant an einem Durchschnittsgewässer mit dem den absoluten High-End Köder.

Wird aber genug potentielle Käufer geben, die den Erfolg eher auf den Köder zurückführen als auf den Angler, der ihn führt. Nur wenige sind ja von ihren anglerischen Qualitäten nicht überzeugt. Die meisten glauben ja, dass die Profis nur mehr fangen, weil sie die bessere Ausrüstung haben und an besseren Gewässern fischen.

Die anglerische Qualifikation von DI möchte ich nicht bezweifeln, auch wenn er von der Persönlichkeit her nicht mein Typ ist. 

Und wenn er wirklich gutes Zeug zum vernünftigen Preis designt, würde ich ggf. auch was kaufen, wenn ich mir davon bessere Fänge verspreche.

Dabei würde ich mich aber nicht auf Werbeclips von DI verlassen, sondern auf neutralere Quellen und eigene Einschätzung.


----------



## hazelz (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Meiner Meinung nach fangen seine Köder und das liegt sicherlich nicht an ihm sondern an dem der sie fischt 
Ein Köder nur deshalb nicht kaufen weil einem der Entwickler unsympathisch ist ist halte ich für Schwachsinn.
Denn dürfte ja kaum noch einer VW fahren. (Abgasskandal)

Er ist ein sehr guter Angler und das kommt auch nicht von irgendwo.

Allen ein dickes Petri Heil


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,



> Ein Köder nur deshalb nicht kaufen weil einem der Entwickler unsympathisch ist ist halte ich für Schwachsinn



Wenn es sich um einen *guten * Köder zum fairen Preis handelt, würde ich das unterschreiben.

Umgekehrt würde ich es aber nicht für besonders sinnig halten, nen Köder nur wegen "designed by XY" zu kaufen.


----------



## hazelz (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da Stimme ich dir zu 100% zu.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



hazelz schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach fangen seine Köder und das liegt sicherlich nicht an ihm sondern an dem der sie fischt
> Ein Köder nur deshalb nicht kaufen weil einem der Entwickler unsympathisch ist ist halte ich für Schwachsinn.
> Denn dürfte ja kaum noch einer *VW* fahren. (Abgasskandal)
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre wegen diverser Skandale keinen Veit Wilde!


----------



## Martinez (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich gebe mal auch meinen Senf dazu.

Finde es ziemlich befremdlich, wie einige Angelkollegen auf diese Mitteilung reagieren. Ich fand besagtes Video auch schrecklich, jeder hat sicherlich mal einen groben Fehler gemacht - So viel dazu, und lasst uns diesem alten Thema bitte nicht wieder allzu viel Kraft und Zeit widmen...

Was macht es - ohne weiteres Wissen - auf mich für einen Eindruck?

Didi war bei Westin Teamangler und Vertreter, war also hauptsächlich im Marketing und Vertrieb unterwegs. Mit seinem Know-How und seiner Expertise hätte ich auch keine Lust auf den Messen zu stehen und den Jungs zu erklären, warum Rute X besser als Rute Y ist, und warum nur Sea Guide Ringe anstatt andere hochwertige Komponenten verbaut worden sind.

Vielleicht sollten einige hier die Mitteilung besser lesen. Bei Zebco (Tochter einer US-Firma (!)) wird er Senior Business Manager und ist in leitender Funktion. Wie schon geschrieben, dass ist nicht irgendein Laden sondern hat eine gewisse Größe vorzuweisen und damit verbunden auch beruflich Perspektiven. Die Kontakte bei einem großen Unternehmen sollte man ebenfalls nicht unterschätzen - inkl. Anbindung zum amerikanischen Markt. Ferner hat er im Management einen breiteren Aufagenbereich als "nur" Produkte zu entwickeln und hübsche Vidoes für die Fanboys zu machen. Jeder sollte sich mal hinterfragen, ob er für Wesentlich mehr Gehalt (in der selben Branche) seinen Arbeitgeber wechseln würde. Man mag von ihm halten was man will, aber die ganze Diskussion hier ist viel zu emotional getrieben_(Mod gelöscht)_ - Ihr macht es euch wirklich einfach!

Mit 48 Jahren wird er sicherlich langfristig denken und sich bei diesem Schritt etwas gedacht haben, völlig legitim.

Sollte er bei Quantum vernünftige Qualität zu fairen Preisen vorweisen können, werde ich sicherlich mal nachsehen. Keiner zwingt euch, seine Video's zu schauen oder Produkte zu kaufen.

Ich wünsche ihm in seiner neuen Funktion viel Erfolg und das er unsere Leidenschaft weiter bereichert!

Euch krumme Ruten, nasse Schnürre und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2017!

Martinez


----------



## racoon (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Martinez schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten einige hier die Mitteilung besser lesen. Bei Zebco (Tochter einer US-Firma (!)) wird er Senior Business Manager und ist in leitender Funktion. Wie schon geschrieben, dass ist nicht irgendein Laden sondern hat eine gewisse Größe vorzuweisen und damit verbunden auch beruflich Perspektiven. Die Kontakte bei einem großen Unternehmen sollte man ebenfalls nicht unterschätzen - inkl. Anbindung zum amerikanischen Markt.



Scheinbar überschätzt Du die 'Macht' des Senior Business Managers. Gerade die von Dir gepriesene Anbindung zum amerikanischen Markt - einfach nur eine Tochterfirma eines amerikanischen Unternehmens zu sein, das ist die Krux.Die Deutschland und Europavertreter sind einfach nur eine ferngesteuerte Marionette, Befehlsempfänger ohne große Befugnisse. Die europäischen Zahlen müssen stimmen - egal wie.

Schau Dir einfach mal Pure Fishing an wie es da im Europageschäft läuft - dann hast Du nen Eindruck davon, was der 'Senior Business Manager' für nen Job hat.


----------



## fischforsch (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



racoon schrieb:


> Scheinbar überschätzt Du die 'Macht' des Senior Business Managers.


Scheinbar verstehst du nicht was Martinez ausdrücken möchte. DI wird vom Teamangler zum leitenden Angestellten in einem Unternehmen mit knapp 100 Mitarbeitern. Sein neues Gehalt wird wahrscheinlich bei 6 bis 10 T€ pro Monat liegen, gepaart mit einem interessanten Arbeitsfeld (Angelbranche) und Dienstreisen (weltweite Angeltrips). Daher vermute ich dass dieses neidische Geläster im AB dem DI mal sowas von am blanken Popo vorbeigeht


----------



## fishhawk (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,

mir ist ziemlich schnuppe welchen Titel er dort hat und was er dort verdient. Entscheidend ist, was er dort macht:



> sei es Produktneuheiten selbst zu ersinnen und bis zur Marktreife zu entwickeln, oder auch die entsprechende Vermarktung über die unterschiedlichsten Kanäle anzuschieben.



Wenn das Zeugs gut und seinen Preis wert wäre, würde ich es ggf. kaufen. Wenn es im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz auch nicht besser wäre nur aggressiver vermarket (und ggf. nen DI-Aufschlag hätte), dann nicht.

Dass DI so einiges am ..... vorbei geht solange die Kohle stimmt, ist sicher richtig. Da ist er wohl nicht der einzige.

Neid muss man sich erarbeiten, Mitleid gibts umsonst.


----------



## racoon (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich verstehe sehr gut, was der Martinez ausdrücken will.

Aber scheinbar leben etliche in einer Traumwelt, so auch Du.
Jobprofil: Weltweite Angeltrips, Tätigkeit in der Angel(hobby)branche.
Dieser Job ist einach nur Business - da geht es einfach um Waren, Stückzahlen und Umsatz. Und wenn der (vorgegebene !!) Umsatz nicht stimmt, kein /nicht genügend Gewinn abfällt, dann wackelt der bequeme Stuhl gehörig in der Base. Dann bist Du  am Zug - dann hast Du dafür zu sorgen, dass die Zahlen stimmen . Egal wie !!  Nix hier mit romatischen Angelausflügen weltweit. 
Und Neid oder neidisches Geläster ? Sorry, nicht mein Ding dafür neidisch zu sein. Und ich läster nicht - ich gebe meine Meinung dazu kund. Und gewisse Sachen die Fakt sind - das ist nunmal kein Geläster. Und dass das dem DI am Arsch vorbei geht - das denkst Du vielleicht. Schließlich sind sehr viele der potentiellen Kunden auch im Internet präsent. Unbequeme Sachen politisch aussitzen trifft es da wohl eher. 
Vielleicht wird er ja schon bald Facility Manager bei MB fishing.


----------



## fischforsch (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



racoon schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar leben etliche in einer Traumwelt, so auch Du.


Keiner ist doch so verblendet und meint dass die Leute in der Angelbranche den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser mit angeln verbringen und sich dabei dumm und dämlich verdienen. Nein deine Jobbeschreibung entspricht genau dem was ich mir unter DI neuer Stelle vorstelle. Mit Stückzahlen, Kosten, Umsatz und Marketing etc. muss sich nun mal jeder Business Manager rumschlagen. Aber es macht die Arbeit doch deutlich angenehmer wenn es sich bei den Produkten um das eigene Hobby handelt. Und wenn die gelegentliche Geschäftsreise z. B. nicht in eine Textilfabrik nach China geht sondern in eine Ruten- oder Köderfabrik. Und dabei vor dem gemeinsamen Geschäftsessen nochmal ein Abstecher aufs örtliche Gewässer zum angeln und Produkte ausprobieren geht.
Für den passionierten Angler ist dies doch ein super Job #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmmm... gibt genug Clips die halt nach dem Fang nicht zeigen, was mit dem Fang passiert - wird das releasen quasi raus geschnitten..... da gibt schon Wege sich da durch zu wurscheln.


Im Grunde genommen gibt es genügen Mittel, auch hier in Deutschland fische zu präsentieren und zu releasen. Aber je erfolgreicher du bist, umso mehr Leute schauen dir auf die Finger.
Gerade bei VW(Den Angler, nicht das Auto) hat man es in den letzten Monaten stark bemerkt. Das er öfter in der Kritik steht, steht dabei gar nicht zur Debatte. Aber die Dinge - die teilweise von Hobbydetektiven da gesammelt worden sind - gleichen fast schon einem Paparrazo. Da wurden Fotos aus der Entfernung gemacht und ihm vorgeworfen, an Tag X um Uhrzeit Y an der und der Buhne gestanden zu haben. Fehlt nur noch, dass man den Kurix seines Produkts beim morgendlichen Schüssel-Meeting kennt.
In dem Sinne macht es sehr viel Sinn - alleine aus diesem Aspekt - in den Niederlanden zu fischen.




Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Läuft. Die Leute gucken´s. Auch wenns immer dasselbe ist.


Das ist wie mit Pornos... oder Fussball.... da passiert auch immer das selbe. Dennoch schaut man es sich an und und nutzt es ggf. für neue Erfahrungen oder um angeheizt zu werden. #c

Zum Thema selber:
Ich finde es einerseits spannend, andererseits ist es mir auch egal. Den Wechsel damals habe ich zwar mitbekommen, das war es dann aber auch. Ihn persönlich kennen ich nicht. Nur von Aussagen von Leuten, die mit ihm Fischen waren oder auf Messe einen Stand geteilt haben. Wirklich schlechtes gab es da nicht zu sagen, lediglich das er ein Geschäftsmann durch und durch ist und sehr Ehrgeizig ist.
Was er in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat ist mir einerlei. Fehler macht jeder. Es kommt nur darauf an, was man daraus gelernt hat. Und da gibt es andere Kandidaten, die sich bei ihren Fehlern dämlicher anstellen.


----------



## hendry (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ist schon lustig, was man hier teilweise liest oder halt eben irdendwie typisch deutsch. Wer stört sich denn wirklich daran, wenn am Ende gute Produkte für den Angler dabei rauskommen?

Der Prozentsatz, der die Köder wegen eines Namens kauft, wird nicht den evtl. Erfolg ausmachen. Und ansonsten tut es auch keinem weh...

Ich weiß nicht wieviele Schreiber diese Person wirklich kennen, aber scheinbar wissen sie ziemlich viel über seinen neuen Job und evtl. Beweggründe.

Ich kenne Ihn nicht, aber wenn sich so ein Job für einen Angelbegeisterten nicht interessant anhört, ja dann...


----------



## Martinez (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Keiner ist doch so verblendet und meint dass die Leute in der Angelbranche den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser mit angeln verbringen und sich dabei dumm und dämlich verdienen. Nein deine Jobbeschreibung entspricht genau dem was ich mir unter DI neuer Stelle vorstelle. Mit Stückzahlen, Kosten, Umsatz und Marketing etc. muss sich nun mal jeder Business Manager rumschlagen. Aber es macht die Arbeit doch deutlich angenehmer wenn es sich bei den Produkten um das eigene Hobby handelt. Und wenn die gelegentliche Geschäftsreise z. B. nicht in eine Textilfabrik nach China geht sondern in eine Ruten- oder Köderfabrik. Und dabei vor dem gemeinsamen Geschäftsessen nochmal ein Abstecher aufs örtliche Gewässer zum angeln und Produkte ausprobieren geht.
> Für den passionierten Angler ist dies doch ein super Job #6



Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, Danke.


----------



## Purist (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Freut mich für Didi und sein Konto, dass er höhere Aufgaben bekommt. Warum Angler von Print- und Onlinemedien aber ständig erfahren müssen, wer jetzt neu bei wem unter Vertrag steht, erschließt sich mir einfach nicht. #c

 Wenn ich Zebco Kunde wäre, was ich in absehbarer Zeit nicht sein werde, würde ich das ohnehin irgendwann erfahren, wer da seine Händchen im Spiel hat. 
Will man so Isaiasch Fanboys zur anderen Marke bewegen? Ein klägliches Unterfangen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum Angler von Print- und Onlinemedien aber ständig erfahren müssen, wer jetzt neu bei wem unter Vertrag steht, erschließt sich mir einfach nicht..


Muss sich Dir auch nicht erschliessen...

Dennoch zur Erklärung:
Weil es uns als PM (und bei uns auch klar als solche  gekennzeichnet!!) in die Redaktion geschickt wurde und es (siehe Zugriffe) genügend Leute interessiert...

Reicht uns, um das redaktionell zu bringen, dazu muss Du das weder gutheissen, noch muss sich das Dir erschliessen...


----------



## Purist (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reicht uns, um das redaktionell zu bringen, dazu muss Du das weder gutheissen, noch muss sich das Dir erschliessen...



Es geht mir bei der Fragestellung nicht um dich, das AB, oder welche Verträge ihr mit denen habt um solche Meldungen zu bringen. Sondern um das Denken in den Marketingabteilungen dieser Unternehmen. Mag es in diesem Fall eine durchaus bekannte Größe in der Branche sein, meist ist noch nicht einmal das der Fall. Derlei PM sind vielleicht im Spitzensport, z.B. Fußball, üblich, aber um den geht es hier ja gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Es gibt bei uns keinerlei Verträge bez. PM (schon die Unterstellung nehme ich definitiv persönlich, da bei uns als wohl einzigem Medium PM, Werbung und redaktionelle Inhalte klar getrennt, gekennzeichnet und erkennbar sind (vieles , was bei uns als PM gekennzeichnet ist, sieht bei anderen aus wie redaktioneller Inhalt!!)))....

PM werden geschickt (Firmen, Parteien, Institute, Messen, etc.), und wir beurteilen dann jeweils im Einzelfall, ob wir veröffentlichen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Stellt sich nur die Frage für welchen Herstellers erst sich dann Entscheiden wird oder ausgestattet wird.Es gibt ja mehrere die  über Zebco laufen z. B.  Quantum ,Rhino, Black Cat usw.
Ich denke mal als Raubfischangler mein Tipp Quantum

Für Westin hat er zumindest eine sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.#6


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Purist schrieb:


> Derlei PM sind vielleicht im Spitzensport, z.B. Fußball, üblich, ...


Nö, so gar nicht.
Jeder Angelverein lässt nach der JHV den alten/neuen Vorstand ablichten und haut das in die regionale Presse.

Auch hat quasi jedes Unternehmen, egal welcher Größe, ein Organ, welches sich mit PR beschäftigt, PMs verschickt - und zu einem Großteil geht es dabei um Personalvorstellungen, -wechsel, etc. Das geht bis zu, "alle 3 Azubis haben die Gesellenprüfung zum XYZ bestanden".

Dass gerade Marketingunternehmen dies besonders rausposaunen, erst recht wenn es um prominante Personalien geht, ist doch völlig normal, bzw. eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Und wie man an den Reaktionen hier sieht, ist es genau das, auf was sich die Menschen stürtzen.

Warum interessiert es Medien z.B. nur nebensächlich, was in der Politik an inhaltlichen Dingen passiert, dafür viel mehr für wen das jetzt grad ein Punktsieg und für wen ein Dämpfer ist?
Warum gibt es massenweise Klatschbätter wie Gala & Das Goldene Blatt und massenweise Klatschsendungen wie Taff & Exclusiv?
Das Opium für das Volk, die Brot & Spiele der heutigen Zeit sind Stories um Personen, nicht Dinge oder Prozesse.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage für welchen Herstellers erst sich dann Entscheiden wird oder ausgestattet wird.Es gibt ja mehrere die  über Zebco laufen z. B.  Quantum ,Rhino, Black Cat usw. Ich denke mal als Raubfischangler mein Tipp Quantum



Bei Quantum ist doch aber dieser Ruhrpott Teamangler, der mal verbal heftig auf den Hänel los gegangen ist. Wenn das mal gut geht?! |bigeyes :m


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ich kenne ihn ja nicht Persönlich. Aber die (_Mod. Gelöscht)_ unter den Profiraubfischern hat wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## Martinez (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage für welchen Herstellers erst sich dann Entscheiden wird oder ausgestattet wird.Es gibt ja mehrere die  über Zebco laufen z. B.  Quantum ,Rhino, Black Cat usw.
> Ich denke mal als Raubfischangler mein Tipp Quantum
> 
> Für Westin hat er zumindest eine sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.#6



Im Headoffice Deutschland, also Zebco wird er als Mitglied im Management sicherlich zu allem etwas beitragen dürfen.

Aber ja, der Fokus liegt auf Quantum.


----------



## trickfish (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Warscheinlich fängt er doch nicht bei Zebco an.
Er hat sich nämlich totgelacht über den Käse hier


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

*Wer leckt, der weiß es wie es schmeckt !!!
*
Er weiß schon was er macht...
Leute die unüberlegte Kommentare abgeben und nur drauf hauen........,
da sage ich lieber nichts dazu #q#q#q.
Ein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen, davon können nur viele träumen !!!

#hThomas


----------



## Mirko40 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> *Wer leckt, der weiß es wie es schmeckt !!!
> *
> Er weiß schon was er macht...
> Leute die unüberlegte Kommentare abgeben und nur drauf hauen........,
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

da hast du Recht!!
Ein Traum, das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Hätten viele gerne gemacht,mich eingeschlossen.
Wollte nicht werden.
Darum Heute Hobby und Zeitvertreib,vielleicht eher Entspannung:vik:!!

Ich konnte DI in Hannover auf der Messe kurz kennen lernen.
Sein Vortrag war sehr interessant und informativ(für mich nach 20 Jahren als Neuanfänger in fremden Gewässern#h).
Am Stand nach einigen Fragen schnell abgewimmellt(nicht so schön!!)

Jedoch am Stand von Westin (nach meinem Befinden)sehr gut beraten und informiert von einem Mitarbeiter(ist der Ansprechpartner von Thomas in dem Spot über die Messe in Hannover--Thomas hilf und ich keine Ahnung) .
Hier wurde sich Zeit genommen  und geholfen.

Ein anderer auf der Messe wollte nur verkaufen und SICH und seine FÄNGE in den Vordergrund  bringen.(VW)

 Was ich sagen wollte,wenn es die Produkte, zu fairen Preisen(für uns Angler,nicht für die Konzerne) nach vorne bringt ist es doch für alle von Vorteil wenn der eine oder andere wechselt.

Ist nun Mal in der Wirtschaft so!!

Mirko


----------



## bigfishbremen (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was gab es denn nach dem Wechsel zu Westin dort neues?
> 
> Grüße JK



Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Bei Quantum ist doch aber dieser Ruhrpott Teamangler, der mal verbal heftig auf den Hänel los gegangen ist. Wenn das mal gut geht?! |bigeyes :m



Ne, der ist schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr da....:m


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ne, der ist schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr da....:m



Ihr meint Johnny Release


----------



## hermann 07 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele harte und sehr schlecht bezahlte Jahre so ein Profi wie der DI hinter sich hat, deshalb bewundere ich solche Leute die ihr Ding durchziehen und so zu ihrem Hobby stehen. Einige dieser Profis täten sicher auch unseren Verbänden gut.
Die ganze Gummifisch, Jerkbait und Finesse Angelei wurden uns doch durch solche Leute vermittelt und das schon zu Zeiten wo man noch Videokasetten angeschaut hat und YouTube noch kein Thema war.
Auch haben sich diese Experten als erste Sorgen um unsere Fischbestände gemacht, oder welcher Angler hat sich wie die Jungs von Profi Blinker schon vor 30 Jahren dafür eingesetzt die Großbarsche im Rhein zu schonen ?
Vor 35 Jahren fing ich meine Hechte noch mit dem lebenden Köderfisch (damals noch erlaubt) und ließ sie eine Zigarettenlänge schlucken um sie nicht durch einen frühen Anhieb doch noch zu verlieren, und wenn es gut gebissen hat ging man am nächsten Tag gleich nochmal los weil auch die Nachbarschaft gerne Hecht isst.
Heute weiss ich wann genug ist und baue auch mal Laichhilfen
zur Bestandssicherung. Dieses Umdenken hat sicher auch mit Vorbildern wie Eggers, Rotzemeijer und Co zu tun.
Deshalb finde ich es auch nicht besonders fair sich jahrelang an einem Thema wie _(Mod. Gelöscht)_ aufzuhängen.
Ich wünsche DI und Zebco viel Erfolg und hoffe auf interessante Neuigkeiten und weitere gute Tipps

Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Mir wird schlecht, diese Pros machen sich Sorgen um Fischbestände?
Deshalb haben die zwei _(Mod: Gelöscht)_ von PB auch mit ihrem Poser-Verhalten dafür gesorgt, dass es jetzt ein Angelverbot in der Siegmündung gibt!
Stimmt eigentlich, auf die Weise kann man auch Fischbestände schonen?

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Was hat das mt Isaiasch zu tun? Und wer soll PB sein?


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

PB in diesem Falle ProfiBlinker.... kennen viele heute nicht mehr....


----------



## KxKx2 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Profi Blinker, 
 auf ihren DVD/s 2 Std- jeder Wurf ein Treffer#q


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Hallo,

es gibt halt Personen in der Szene, die kommen natürlich und glaubwürdig rüber, bei anderen schaltet man nach einigen Sätzen schon auf Durchzug.

Dass DI sich gut vermarkten kann ist wohl unbestritten.

Über andere Dinge kann man bei ihm sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein.



> deshalb bewundere ich solche Leute die ihr Ding durchziehen



Tue ich grundsätzlich auch, aber dabei achte  ich auch darauf wie und mit welchen Mitteln sie das tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Vollkommen normal, verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Macht ihr das auch wenn bei euch der Einzelhändler vor Ort seinen Vertrag auslaufen lässt und beim Laden 10 Meter weiter einen neuen Vertrag unterschreibt wegen besseren Konditionen oder anderen Vorstellungen ?

Kein Mensch der Welt hat heute nur einen Arbeitgeber (selten) über seinen komplettes Berufsleben, oftmals wechseln die Leute mit kurzen Verträgen und unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen alle 2 Jahre die Firma. Vollkommen Legitim, ich kenne einige davon, keiner ist fragwürdig, hat eine schlechte Arbeitsmoral oder fliegt jedes mal raus.

Es kann auch gut sein das Westin nicht verlängern wollte, weil der Herr Zanderangler sich nicht den Bart schneiden wollte ? Who cares?

Im Endeffekt arbeitet er jetzt bei einer tollen Firma und kann weiter mit Fischen überraschen, ich würde sagen er macht das aus Leidenschaft, weil er mit dem Guiding allein doch schon genug verdienen kann.

Sympathie hin oder her, im AB wird so oft übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, das Forum ist Quasi die Bunte der Anglerwelt.....


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Ob..ER......die Fa. Zebco "verstärkt" bleibt abzuwarten

Man bedient sich in dieser Branche gern mit bek.Anglern und hofft auf mehr Umsatz..........wenns gelingt.....so what#c

gruß degl


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten oder Präsentationen der Zebco Sachen von ihm ?


----------



## KptIglo (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Moin Admin,
gibt es nicht ein Möglichkeit einen Treat zu schließen, bzw.
 zu löschen EM ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*

Möglichkeit ja, klar. 

Aber es gibt keinen Grund zu schliessen.

Wenns nicht interessiert, der liests nicht und schreibt einfach nicht.

Und wers will, kann weiter lesen und schreiben...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Dietmar Isaiasch verstärkt Zebco Europe*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir wird schlecht, diese Pros machen sich Sorgen um Fischbestände?
> Deshalb haben die zwei Spackos von PB auch mit ihrem Poser-Verhalten dafür gesorgt, dass es jetzt ein Angelverbot in der Siegmündung gibt!
> Stimmt eigentlich, auf die Weise kann man auch Fischbestände schonen?
> 
> Jürgen



Gottseidank gibt's dort ein Angelverbot durch die Jungs. Vorher hat's dort eine regelmäßige und gezielte Entnahme von Wandersalmoiden gegeben. Erst als die Jungs das aufdeckten war Schluss damit.


----------

